# Max Meyer



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2013)

Maximilian Meyer,detto Max,la nuova (ennesima) stella dello Schalke e del calcio tedesco in generale.
Trequartista classe '95,le sue caratteristiche principali sono l'agilità,il controllo di palla e lo straordinario dribbling,caratteristiche che ben si sposano con la bassa statura.Oltre a questo,è praticamente ambidestro ed è un ottimo passatore,egualmente propenso a calciare in porta o a cercare l'assist.
Dopo gli sfracelli degli scorsi anni nei vari campionati giovanili,quest'anno per lui tre gol ed un assist in otto presenze in Bundes,che sommando i minuti fanno poco più di tre partite intere.
Si parla moltissimo di Draxler,ma hanno già in casa un sostituto che molti addetti ai lavori ritengono anche più promettente di Julian.
Chissà se è nel Top 100 Young Database di Fester


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

Sisi infatti già da un pò dico che quando questo ragazzo comincerà a dare le prime garanzie allora Draxler partirà per una cifra folle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

la prossima partita mi vedo lo Shalke


----------



## Brontolo (4 Novembre 2013)

sulla carta la nazionale tedesca del presente-prossimo futuro fa paura. speriamo la smettano di collezionare terzi posti, un europeo e un mondiale se lo meritano.
magari demolendo la spagna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> sulla carta la nazionale tedesca del presente-prossimo futuro fa paura. speriamo la smettano di collezionare terzi posti, un europeo e un mondiale se lo meritano.
> magari demolendo la spagna.



io preferisco una vittoria della Spagna sui Tedeschi...basta che non lo vincono Brasile e Argentina


----------



## Hammer (4 Novembre 2013)

Pazzesco, sti tedeschi sfornano talenti promettentissimi uno di fila all'altro


----------



## runner (5 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, sti tedeschi sfornano talenti promettentissimi uno di fila all'altro



te lo credo loro li lanciano in prima squadra e hanno dei progetti seri per loro

qui da noi neanche l' allenatore sta tranquillo


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> te lo credo loro li lanciano in prima squadra e hanno dei progetti seri per loro
> 
> qui da noi neanche l' allenatore sta tranquillo



Li i tifosi ragionano in maniera diversa però. Sanno già che il Draxler di turno se ne andrà, fin da subito, mica piangono come noi perchè El Shaarawy per grandi offerte parte. Loro quando comprano un ragazzo di 17-18 anni dall'estero mica criticano l'allenatore perchè non lo fa giocare come si fa noi con il Vergara di turno. 

E' questione di mentalità. E non ne faccio una colpa a nessuno, siamo il Milan, siamo abituati a tutt'altro, non possiamo accettare velocemente e con il sorriso la mentalità di uno Shalke qualsiasi, è inutile girarci attorno, è cosi.


----------



## runner (5 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Li i tifosi ragionano in maniera diversa però. Sanno già che il Draxler di turno se ne andrà, fin da subito, mica piangono come noi perchè El Shaarawy per grandi offerte parte. Loro quando comprano un ragazzo di 17-18 anni dall'estero mica criticano l'allenatore perchè non lo fa giocare come si fa noi con il Vergara di turno.
> 
> E' questione di mentalità. E non ne faccio una colpa a nessuno, siamo il Milan, siamo abituati a tutt'altro, non possiamo accettare velocemente e con il sorriso la mentalità di uno Shalke qualsiasi, è inutile girarci attorno, è cosi.



tutto giustissimo Jino infatti io ho scritto che hanno un progetto serio per i giovani, cosa che qui in Italia non c' è 

se sei il Milan e ogni anno mi lanci un paio di giovani seri come El Shaa e Desciglio non posso certo accettare che dopo mezza stagione vengano venduti


----------



## Hammer (5 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Li i tifosi ragionano in maniera diversa però. Sanno già che il Draxler di turno se ne andrà, fin da subito, mica piangono come noi perchè El Shaarawy per grandi offerte parte. Loro quando comprano un ragazzo di 17-18 anni dall'estero mica criticano l'allenatore perchè non lo fa giocare come si fa noi con il Vergara di turno.
> 
> E' questione di mentalità. E non ne faccio una colpa a nessuno, siamo il Milan, siamo abituati a tutt'altro, non possiamo accettare velocemente e con il sorriso la mentalità di uno Shalke qualsiasi, è inutile girarci attorno, è cosi.



Sì ma si parla dello Schalke, non del Bayern o del Borussia. Innanzitutto noi dovremmo (e qui volutamente uso il condizionale) ragionare da grande squadra, o almeno nel decennio scorso lo facevamo. Inoltre da quanto tempo è che non lanciamo un giovane? Prima di De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy ricordo solo Pato (che comunque costò 22 milioni ed era già considerato una promessa)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2014)

La Germania ha un futuro roseo. Ha tanti elementi interessanti: Jonas e Andre Hoffmann, il trequartista Max Arnold, il difensore centrale Ginter, il centrocampista centrale Gerhardt (ci siamo noi su questo giocatore, se ne era già parlato), il portiere Leno (oltre al noto Ter Stegen). Ce ne sono anche altri... molto bravi. Hanno una generazione davvero molto forte...


----------

